# [EVDL] Enova Panther 90 KW Systems???



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 14 Feb 2009 at 22:22, Jason Lockert wrote:
> 
> > Yes you know anyhting about them price use demand etc?
> 
> ...


----------

